# säie



## Gavril

Does _säie _work in any of these sentences?

_
Paitaan ompelin kauniin kuvion punaisella säikeellä.

Kudoin villapaidan säikeillä ja puikoilla.

Kaulaketju koostuu säikeestä helmiä.

Kookospähkinän kuorella on paljon säikeitä.

Kangaspuilla kudotaan vaatteet pumpulisäikeistä.


_Hyvää lauantaita


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> Does _säie _work in any of these sentences?
> 
> _
> Paitaan ompelin kauniin kuvion punaisella säikeellä._


1. "Paitaan ompelin kauniin kuvion punaisella langalla."
MMMThis word order would be the most natural if you were to explain what  you've done to two or more, different pieces of clothing ("paita" --  "shirt" being one of them). The name of the garment would be the first  word of the sentence (it wouldn't have to be, however), as it is here.
MMMIn most other cases, the word order would be:
MMM2. "Ompelin paitaan kauniin kuvion punaisella langalla."
_



			Kudoin villapaidan säikeillä ja puikoilla.
		
Click to expand...

_1. "Kudoin villapaidan langalla ja puikoilla."
MMMIt might be more usual to mention the tool ("puikot") first, followed by the raw material ("lanka"):
MMM2. "Kudoin villapaidan puikoilla ja langalla."
_ 



			Kaulaketju koostuu säikeestä helmiä.
		
Click to expand...

_If the "säie helmiä" here was to mean a series or chain of pearls, it  would seem redundant as the word "ketju" already implies a chain of some  kind.
MMM1. "Kaulaketju on tehty helmistä." -- "The necklace is made of pearls."
_ 



			Kookospähkinän kuorella on paljon säikeitä.
		
Click to expand...

_1. "Kookospähkinän kuoressa on paljon säikeitä."
MMMThis sentence, describing one of the properties of the shell of a coconut, requires the inessive ("kuoressa")  to be used. Even though the "-lla" form could be interpreted as "on the  shell" (which would be correct in the sense that it is on the surface  of the shell that the threads are visible), this usage of "kuorella" doesn't sound correct.
MMMWhen describing a property of an inanimate object, the inessive case (such as "kuoressa") would normally be chosen. As for describing the properties of an animate object, the "-lla" form is the most typical ("minulla on..." -- "I have...").

_



			Kangaspuilla kudotaan vaatteet pumpulisäikeistä.
		
Click to expand...

_1. "Kangaspuilla kudotaan vaatteita puuvillalangasta/pumpulilangasta."
MMMI'm assuming you mean "cotton thread" ("puuvillalanka"). The word "pumpulilanka" appears to have the same meaning.
MMMUsing the nominative for "clothes" ("vaatteet") isn't strictly  incorrect. The addition of extra words, such as "parhaat" ("the best") can make  this usage of the nominative more natural:
MMM2. "Kangaspuilla parhaat vaatteet kudotaan puuvillalangasta."
("Kudottaessa vaatteita kangaspuilla parhaat tulokset saavutetaan puuvillalangalla." This is just a hypothetical example.)
MMM3. "Parhaat vaatteet kudotaan kangaspuilla, puuvillalangalla."
(Hypothetical example. Note the altered word order. The case of the word  "puuvillalanka" is also changed to match that of the word "kangaspuut"  -- both of them are presented as a means (or a combination thereof) of  achieving the best results possible.)
MMM(EDIT: "Vaatteet" usually means "garments," "clothes," or "pieces of clothing" -- not "cloth" as a raw material for making pieces of clothing. The word "kangas" is used for such raw material (plural: "kankaat").)


----------



## DrWatson

If you're interested, here is the dictionary entry of _säie_ found in *Kielitoimiston sanakirja* with some examples of the use of the word:



> *säie* ohut lankamainen osa, jollaisista lanka, köysi tms. on kierretty t. punottu; syy, kuitu. _Kolmesta__ säikeestä__ punottu __lanka__. __Letittää__ pullapitko __neljällä __säikeellä__. __Valokaapeli__ koostuu__ hiuksenohuista __lasikuitusäikeistä__._


In addition, _säie_ is used in physics meaning 'string', eg. _säieteoria_ 'string theory'


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> If you're interested, here is the dictionary entry of _säie_ found in *Kielitoimiston sanakirja* with some examples of the use of the word:
> 
> In addition, _säie_ is used in physics meaning 'string', eg. _säieteoria_ 'string theory'



Based on what you and 880320 said, it seems that:
_
- säie _refers to the components (i.e., fibers) of a thread/string, but can never refer to the complete thread/string

- _säie _can also be used metaphorically to refer to string-like objects: subatomic strings, strings of messages, and so on

Would you say this is accurate?


----------

